# 1000 watt hps in a 4x4x6 grow tent?



## Greengoldgrass (Mar 22, 2009)

I have a grow tent 4x4x6 and a 1000watt hps light...(no glass) and Im wondering If this is too much. I have heard of others doing this, but i wanted to make sure. 

Also, Can anyone suggest a venting system, not too expensive, but adequate? Thnks


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 22, 2009)

you are gonna HAVE TO VENT THAT Light

especially in a tent like that.

i prefer cool tubes, but any reflector that allows you to cool would work

i have a 400cfm fan on mines..... but i think anywhere from 200-400 should work just fine


----------



## bleedintears (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah that sounds about right cool tube all the way


----------



## sempre verde (Mar 22, 2009)

My thoughts: If you dont vent your light it will get way to hot and you will use alot of energy to compensate. Without the vented hood I had to run my fans constantly and could never get my humidity up because of it. Even on a rainy day with 2 humidifiers I would only get 10% max and I even used a dial switch (?) to control my fan to ideal its an 8" vortex. Now my temp is 67-74 humidity 40-50% and the fan is only on 25% of the time = less power usage & more controled enviornment. Good luck hope that helps. Your HIGHness


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 22, 2009)

8" vortex on one 1k watter? that is overkill and not necessary (NOT calling you out sempre, or saying you're wrong) but we sure dont want n00bs reading this thinking they MUST buy an 8" fan just to cool a 1000watter


200-400cfm is very much adequate to cool a 1000watter


----------



## sempre verde (Mar 22, 2009)

I think your right Loud. And I didnt mean to suggest that an 8"was recommended. Although I have used mine on full a couple of times when something happened it is primarily for end of season hot air and BIG filter. For the issues at hand I must yield your est. is more on target. Cheers 
200-400cfm is very much adequate to cool a 1000watter[/quote]


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 22, 2009)

no sweat sempre

i went overkill on my fans too

you arent the only one. like a condom, better to have it and not need it than to need one and not have it


----------



## TacocaT (Apr 3, 2009)

ive got a tent that measures 3.3'x3.3'x6.5' on the way to me now. I am thinking about purchasing the following lighting setup...

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=47981

First off, will i need to ventilate this setup? If so what kind of reflector should i get? i thinking an easy cool 6? Am i on the right path to setting up my tent?

thanks in advance to anyone who can point me in the right direction.


----------



## sempre verde (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah buddy yur good with the 6 what about air filtation? yur still probably good. Without queastion light heat is your biggest determanate....t5?1000w?5-floros? keep the heat 67-74 and yur golden yo. out


----------



## MediMaryUser (May 5, 2009)

would 1 1000 watt hps and 1 400 watt hps be to much to put in a 4x4x6.5 foot grow tent?


how would i hang it would it be too much weight to hang that really what im asking .thanks i have no knowledge on these grow tents so thanks to anyone that can answer this question and PLUS REP + rep


----------



## Skeksis (May 5, 2009)

You could either go with maybe two lower wattage like 2x 600w, or just go 
with one 1000w. But a 1000w PLUS another light? Overkill. 

The single 1000w will give you almost 9000 lumen per square foot and over 60watts per sq. ft. That's about ideal. 
now you just have to worry about cooling the beast. Talk to Loudblunts, he knows all about cooling a 1k in a DR120.
; )

As far as your question about weight - I have a DR120 (Approx. 4x4x6.5) and it can handle both a single 
air cooled hood and a carbon scrubber with a Vortex fan attached with no problems. All together that's
about 40-50 lbs, with minimal bowing of the top support poles. I would say it could easily handle another 
reflector hanging in there.


----------



## MediMaryUser (May 5, 2009)

what if i had a 4x4x6.5 grow tent with co2 enrichment in it?would that allow the higher temps from a 1000 watt light and a 400 watt light.The 400 watt is self ballasted and the 1000 watt has an unattached ballast.I know co2 allows higher temps.

Im thinking 1 1000 watt hps 1 400 watt hps with an oscillating fan on high and co2 levels increased would maybe work but im not sure.

so i should just use the 1000 watt hps +co2+fan(i dont have more money for exhuast lol) would be good. I have 6 plants in 7 gallon containers that are 15 inches acoss so if i have them in 2 rows of 3 with the pots touching thats like a little less than 4 feet x 3 feet and there like 2 feet tall with the pots so it will be a tight squeeze.

im not sure if im even going to get one yet


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 5, 2009)

200 minimum cfm fan will keep a 1k cool.

i, however, like 400cfms sucking off my 1k watter

it can be done forsure.

my cooltube is about 12" from tops of plants


----------



## Skeksis (May 5, 2009)

The attached ballast lights are too heavy. If you have a 1000, try it with that by itself and don't add the
400w until you see what your temps are like. Besides, any more light in there above 1000w is overkill and will
pretty much be a waste.


----------



## MediMaryUser (May 5, 2009)

I have a decision to make and i have to make it soon.

should i buy a grow tent.or a co2 system .

situation/option # 1 if i buy a grow tent i cant afford co2 and i will flower with 1000 watts cooled by fans ,(no fancy exhausts or vents) just a grow ten + 1000 watts hopefully cooled enough with fans or i could do option #2

2-----or if i buy the co2 i wont have money for a grow tent but i can make a ghetto enclosure shack type of thing in a empty room and then ill use 1 1000 watt hps with an unattached ballast and 1 400 watt hps with an attached ballast and ill have 1 small fan blowing directly on each light and then one medium oscillaing fan that will blow air around the area and im not sure exactly what to do /how to use co2 yet but ill have that.

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm what to do


----------



## MediMaryUser (May 5, 2009)

or i could forget about the co2 or grow tent and put about 250$ towards a real ventilation system or something else im not sure what would be the best thing to do with 250 dollars in my situation


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 5, 2009)

forget about co2 system for right now...get it next grow or next


----------



## cowboylogic (May 5, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> forget about co2 system for right now...get it next grow or next


I agree with LoudB. The 2-600 watters is something else to ponder. Only 200 watts more to fire. With the two 600s you get 190000 lumens. 1000 about 150000. Plus the added flexibilty. The digis are awsum Makes the math easy anyways. 
What is your grow medium? Have any strains in mind? Not trying to pry, just curious. Light it, Cool it, Grow in it! Good Luck


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 5, 2009)

if you do go dual 600 watters

keep in mind lumatek has a dual 600 single ballast (digi) its made for 240v


----------



## MediMaryUser (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the advice . 

I allready have 1(1000 watt unattached ballast hps light) and 1 (400 watt hps light with built in ballast)

i think i might forget about the tent and the co2 and build me a sweet ghetto shack box .


----------



## cowboylogic (May 5, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> if you do go dual 600 watters
> 
> keep in mind lumatek has a dual 600 single ballast (digi) its made for 240v


Yep, with a 5 yr warranty at a decent price. I have had mine for about 6 months and love it. I moved up from 400 to 600 not expecting that big a change. Man was I suprised! HUGE!!!!! Not in heat but performance.I wont move too 1000 anytime soon. Maybe add a 600. I like the options of 2-600's. JMO


----------



## MediMaryUser (May 5, 2009)

cowboylogic said:


> Yep, with a 5 yr warranty at a decent price. I have had mine for about 6 months and love it. I mover up from 400 to 600 not expecting that big a change. Man was I suprised! HUGE!!!!! I not move too 1000 anytime soon. Maybe add a 600. I like the options of 2-600's. JMO




how much did you get your light for and where at thanks.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 5, 2009)

google lumatek dual 600 ballast


----------



## cowboylogic (May 5, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> how much did you get your light for and where at thanks.


 HTG, best deals on the net for lights. So many options. I have the 6 cooltube with batwing. For your size tent, you could pound the light too them.


----------



## MediMaryUser (May 5, 2009)

just check this is all i need to cool a light right http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=53428

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=52557

or do i need air blowing in and air blowing out and do i use different types of fans.

can i just get the ducting and then have 1 inline fan and one http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=52479

im not sure what ones to get for cooling .
my 1000 watt hps has a 4 inch hole on both sides for cooling


----------



## Skeksis (May 5, 2009)

before you think about CO2 I would invest in a good 6" inline fan and a tent. Get those, and
get your grow sorted out. Then worry about the extras like CO2, and other grow
supplements. You know, walk before you crawl, so to speak.


----------



## Dr purps (Apr 5, 2015)

MediMaryUser said:


> Thanks for the advice .
> 
> I allready have 1(1000 watt unattached ballast hps light) and 1 (400 watt hps light with built in ballast)
> 
> i think i might forget about the tent and the co2 and build me a sweet ghetto shack box .





Skeksis said:


> The attached ballast lights are too heavy. If you have a 1000, try it with that by itself and don't add the
> 400w until you see what your temps are like. Besides, any more light in there above 1000w is overkill and will
> pretty much be a waste.


Go with the two 600 watters in the same cool tube or air cool hood xxl is better ad another socket to the cool hood keep the bulbs side by side use 6 inch inline fan 400 cfm and u should be good to go


----------



## coloradocoolness (Apr 6, 2015)

Ide say go room then co2. Co. Is a whole other beast. Not only are you using increased temperatures but you really need to spend good,money and,not,buy shit. An atlas 2 is about 250,and an electronic regulator 60-100. Tank is 120 then fillin it is 15-30 each fill... Ide dial your skills the get co2.


----------

